# Jose L. Piedra (Cuba) Conserva Cigar Review - Not bad for $3. But don't pay up.



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Firm draw, veiny wrapper. Decent cuban flavor. Not complex. Not much smoke volume at first, increased further along the way. I won't order agai...

Read the full review here: Jose L. Piedra (Cuba) Conserva Cigar Review - Not bad for $3. But don't pay up.


----------

